# which Amphibian has the Longest Latin name????



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Interested to know.


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

ill take a guess at Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

J4MES said:


> ill take a guess at Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis


phyllomedusa hypochondrialis _azurea _

haha James' beat yah!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

_Ponceypseudoexpertilistfakerijudgemental uptherownbumalotonlinus_


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> _Ponceypseudoexpertilistfakerijudgemental uptherownbumalotonlinus_



hahaha Ron.... how many peeps are going to google that :mf_dribblene


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> _Ponceypseudoexpertilistfakerijudgemental uptherownbumalotonlinus_



:lol2: Nice one Ron


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> _Ponceypseudoexpertilistfakerijudgemental uptherownbumalotonlinus_


that's a dinosaur not a phib


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> _Ponceypseudoexpertilistfakerijudgemental uptherownbumalotonlinus_


Brilliant :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't you mean 
Ponceypseudoexpertilistfakerijudgemental uptherownbumalotonlinus Rex?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just googled it and came up with this.









Sorry Ron couldn't resist!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> Just googled it and came up with this.
> image
> 
> Sorry Ron couldn't resist!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


LOL fantastic, that got me laughing alot!!!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Just googled it and came up with this.
> image
> 
> Sorry Ron couldn't resist!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


PMSL!!! what a beast :notworthy:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Don't you mean
> Ponceypseudoexpertilistfakerijudgemental uptherownbumalotonlinus *Rex*?


Morphs don't count.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Morphs don't count.


:lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

That's funny.... I just googled it and found this 'holy c##p'


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> That's funny.... I just googled it and found this 'holy c##p'
> 
> image


AWESOME!!!!!!!! thats a scary god damn Morph.......:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

bobo10 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!! thats a scary god damn Morph.......:lol2::lol2:


 Yeah T! apparently straight out of the Peruvian jungle!! That rudy smurf is well travelled!!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Yeah T! apparently straight out of the Peruvian jungle!! That rudy smurf is well travelled!!


Im glad i put up this thread:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Yeah T! apparently straight out of the Peruvian jungle!! That rudy smurf is well travelled!!


Mate check your Private messages. sent you care sheet.

Thanks


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> Just googled it and came up with this.
> image
> 
> Sorry Ron couldn't resist!:lol2::lol2::lol2:





bobo10 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!! thats a scary god damn Morph.......:lol2::lol2:


 
Helluvadangerous Ronicus


Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> That's funny.... I just googled it and found this 'holy c##p'
> 
> image


there is something missing ......... yeah thats it 2 fat twins 

o god i have set my self off again


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

not enough room for round balls!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> image


All that's missing is my beard!:lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> All that's missing is my beard!:lol2:


if i hadn't of had over 8 beers i would do it with paint shop or something but im even struggling to type


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> if i hadn't of had over 8 beers i would do it with paint shop or something but im even struggling to type


Funny:lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Is there a Care sheet on this Pervunian beast????? :lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> All that's missing is my beard!:lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> image


yeah man that's better, i missed the lipstick of my pics:2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> not enough room for round balls!


Look like a pair of ball boys to me.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> image


Blimey! :gasp: Dr Who's just' never around when you need him is he!:censor:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> That's funny.... I just googled it and found this 'holy c##p'
> 
> image


That there is WC and def needs some erm meds....you can see where i nearly went but family show an' all:gasp:.
I was really looking forward to Baks until these new committee members turned up,frankly i'm starting to get scared by meeting then in person. Come to think of it,I'm actually terrified I've just remembered, I've invited them both here to our house.:gasp:

One of the most informative threads here for a good while,but maybe not totally for the right reasons,
thanks guys
:notworthy:

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They can't be any worst than Mike and me Stu, and you survived us. lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Speak for your self Smurfy :lol2:


Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Smurfy


:Na_Na_Na_Na: has it stuck?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: has it stuck?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I would say so. The new name for the committee should be 'The Inbetweeners'.:lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> I would say so. The new name for the committee should be 'The Inbetweeners'.:lol2:


Is that because we`re stuck between the fat boys ? :lol2:.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> I would say so. The new name for the committee should be 'The Inbetweeners'.:lol2:


I think we're more like the sodding Goonies :lol2:

I still like The Justice League Of Amphibians though haha

Also, for one of those fat twins to _truly_ resemble me it needs to be rocking some Austin Powers style specs. I really fear for anybody meeting the committee as one group, it'll be like the cantina scene from Star Wars.................


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I'm kind'a building a slight picture in my head... will no doubt be a million miles away from what peeps look like and going by all the recent hype and terminology being used... roll on Apr!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I'm kind'a building a slight picture in my head... will no doubt be a million miles away from what peeps look like and going by all the recent hype and terminology being used... roll on Apr!


Well I bought the new PRK today and Stu looks absolutely nothing like I imagined he would, it's human nature to create faces for folk on the radio or on the internet, in my mind he has a moustache, go figure :lol2:.

I've been tempted to start some sort of Post What Your Face Looks Like So BAKS Isn't Weird Or Uncomfortable thread but it might scare folk from the section haha


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> Well I bought the new PRK today and Stu looks absolutely nothing like I imagined he would, it's human nature to create faces for folk on the radio or on the internet, in my mind he has a moustache, go figure :lol2:.


oh god! lol ... stu if your reading this did you have to put your profile in PRK or did they ask you to before or after your article/s.




ronnyjodes said:


> I've been tempted to start some sort of Post What Your Face Looks Like So BAKS Isn't Weird Or Uncomfortable thread but it might scare folk from the section haha


better to be surprised on the day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> better to be surprised on the day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


"Look at the size of Mike's hands!"


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> "Look at the size of Mike's hands!"
> image


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> Well I bought the new PRK today and Stu looks absolutely nothing like I imagined he would, it's human nature to create faces for folk on the radio or on the internet, in my mind he has a moustache, go figure :lol2:.
> 
> I've been tempted to start some sort of Post What Your Face Looks Like So BAKS Isn't Weird Or Uncomfortable thread but it might scare folk from the section haha


Jon your getting confused betwixt me and an ice cream.....:censor: moustache jees........

Some say..... I survived Baks because of cheese,others....because I didn't have time to speak to committee members(TBF they didn't have time either) all i know is we all had a laugh
.
Having a pic taken of me J. was not really my choice,but I obliged as it was asked for.I'm quite happy being anonymous. It is quite possibly the first one in years. Mind it was fitting that I'd just pulled too many hours at work,was playing music to god knows what time the night erm morning:bash::bash::bash: before and had just come in from the frozen waste of honeybourne after grabbing froggy water. So def a pic of me at my absolute best :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Shaz took it,we had a cracker of me chatting to one of the citronella boys,unfortunately the frog wasn't visible,I'm told an olfactory issue :blush:
Damn i hate having my pic taken,but that said it is kinda nice knowing who you are talking to....hmm well i thought so until I started reading this thread anyway:2thumb:

seeya

Stu


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

_Bufo bufo_ I win! :no1:


----------

